# Hi



## Thronce (Apr 27, 2020)

Been lurking for some time and realised I haven't posted yet, Hi!

I joined because I've been using my Aeropress for about 6 years combined with a Hario Skerton grinder, best purchases I've ever made.

However, i want to upgrade at some point, and since I'm not going on holiday I thought I'd upgrade my setup.

However, I'm not made of money at the moment so im looking at a better grinder (as I'm assuming this is the better upgrade than an espresso machine).

Waiting for a good Eureka mingon deal to come along, as I'd like a decent grinder for my Aeropress, with the ability to adjust to espresso for when I decide to delve into that world.

Cheers


----------



## andro (May 29, 2020)

baratza 30 ap is good choise


----------

